# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش > سوال: ارور  QML Image: Protocol "d" is unknown

## vertionality

سلام

من در qml می خواستم داخل منو ام عکس بگذارم ولی image را می گذارم ، سورس و ایدی میدم

سورس را میخونه و برنامه اجرا میشه ولی عکس لود نمیشه می نویسه :

QML Image: Protocol "d" is unknown

ممنون

----------


## vertionality

حل شد : قبل از اضافه کردن عکس ها ، روی qml.qrc راست کلیک کنید و با ادیتور بازش کنید .
توی اد فایل عکس ها را اد کنید و بعد لود کنید . عکس هایی که لود نشوند باز نمی شوند .
ممنون

----------


## morteza5054

سلام. اگه میخواید بدون اد کردن به qrc این کار رو انجام بدید، باید به اول رشته ی آدرس، عبارت ///:file (اول file، و بعد : و بعد ///) رو اضافه کنید.
اون حرف d توی عبارت QML Image: Protocol "d" is unknown که نوشتید، مربوطه به درایو D اول رشته ی آدرس شما بوده.

----------

